# When you post a thread with Q's...



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

Once you go on the 2nd screen whereby you input the Q's; the threads already displayed, so someone can jump in and post an answer even though the Q's arent displayed !


----------



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

Or am i missing something?

(not personally )


----------



## MessenJah (13 Aug 2008)

What the?! Could you be a bit clearer?

Are you talking about posting polls?

I think I kind of know what you mean now. The thread is posted before you get chance to fill in and submit the poll options, yes?

It's like that on all vbulletin forums. It doesn't really make a difference does it?


----------



## Shaun (13 Aug 2008)

Yeah, sorry, can't do much about that.

Only advice I can offer is open Notepad (or some other text editor) and type-up your poll options beforehand - that way you should be able to cut and paste them quickly into your thread and reduce the time that the _sans-poll_ thread is visible.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

